# 1yr+ runtime



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

As of the latest WCG update, I now officially have over 1 year of runtime.  It took a little under 2 months of active crunching (about August 5th until now), so I should have another year of runtime (and another 100k points) by December.


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats a lot of power used.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 29, 2009)

hey buddey, congrats


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 29, 2009)

What can you do with the Points?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> What can you do with the Points?



Have them


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 29, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> What can you do with the Points?



trade them in for a new harley


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

congrats. I'm not that far from it myself.Do you know how long you have been crunching for?(like months)

EDIT:I read your first post again. is there someplace you can find the join date?

EDIT again:I found the registered member date.. Sorry long night  I see you have been crunching for alot less time then me and beat me to 1yr.. But how do i have alittle higher points?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats. I'm not that far from it myself.Do you know how long you have been crunching for?(like months)
> 
> EDIT:I read your first post again. is there someplace you can find the join date?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2009)

run time does not equal points, just the amount of core time crunching. You can run a single core Sempron 1 year and a p4 single 1 year, in the end run time is equal but the P4 may have more points as its a more powerful CPU and prob completed more WUs.

Congrats on the 1 year, keep crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

theonedub said:


> run time does not equal points, just the amount of core time crunching. You can run a single core Sempron 1 year and a p4 single 1 year, in the end run time is equal but the P4 may have more points as its a more powerful CPU and prob completed more WUs.
> 
> Congrats on the 1 year, keep crunching



I know runtime doesn't equal points, the P4s and P4 Celerons I have running at 2.0 and 2.4ghz have more run time than my 1.4ghz Pentium M (by several days), but the Pentium M still has over 10k more points (WCG)





EDIT:  The P4s and Celerons are the ones with blanked out names; they aren't mine so I don't want to release their host names


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2009)

That was in response to p_o_s not to you


----------

